# New Releases - Contemporary Music



## Blancrocher (Jul 6, 2013)

Like other threads, this is for recently released cds, but with a focus on contemporary/living composers. 

Post cds with any links you find useful (reviews, sellers, etc.). This is not the place for debate about the merits of compositions; it's for informational purposes only.


----------



## Blancrocher (Jul 6, 2013)

I'll start things off by mentioning a recent discovery, "Saariaho X Koh," released in Nov. 2018.

https://www.amazon.com/Saariaho-X-K...ords=saariaho&qid=1558275343&s=gateway&sr=8-5

The whole album is available on Spotify.

Contents:

Cloud Trio: I. Calmo, meditato
Cloud Trio: II. Sempre dolce, ma energico, sempre a tempo
Cloud Trio: III. Sempre energico	
Cloud Trio: IV. Tranquillo ma sempre molto espressivo
Light and Matter
Aure (Version for Violin & Cello)
Graal theatre (Version for Violin & Chamber Orchestra): I. Delicato
Graal theatre (Version for Violin & Chamber Orchestra): II. Impetuoso


----------



## Kjetil Heggelund (Jan 4, 2016)

I bought this one on cd, actually preordered. I've only heard it once, but will do so again. It's full of music I don't usually listen to, except for Thorvaldsdottir, whom I love! The record label is one I've never heard of before, but seems to be cutting edge 
https://www.nmcrec.co.uk/huddersfield-contemporary-records/speak-be-silent


----------



## tortkis (Jul 13, 2013)

John Luther Adams: Become Desert - Seattle Symphony, Cantaloupe Music
release data: June 14, 2019
http://johnlutheradams.net/become-desert/


----------



## tortkis (Jul 13, 2013)

Michael Hersch: Carrion-Miles to Purgatory (New Focus Recordings)








http://www.newfocusrecordings.com/catalogue/michael-hersch-carrion-miles-to-purgatory/
_"Michael Hersch's newest release, "Carrion-Miles to Purgatory", features three intensely introspective duos performed by close collaborators of his, virtuoso violinists Patricia Kopatchinskaja and Miranda Cuckson, cellist Jay Campbell, and Hersch himself on piano."_


----------



## Blancrocher (Jul 6, 2013)

Esa-Pekka Salonen, Cello Concerto (Yo-Yo Ma/Salonen)
Release Date: March 8, 2019

https://www.amazon.com/Salonen-Cell...swatch_0?_encoding=UTF8&qid=1558726783&sr=8-1


----------



## Kjetil Heggelund (Jan 4, 2016)

Blancrocher said:


> Esa-Pekka Salonen, Cello Concerto (Yo-Yo Ma/Salonen)
> Release Date: March 8, 2019
> 
> https://www.amazon.com/Salonen-Cell...swatch_0?_encoding=UTF8&qid=1558726783&sr=8-1


It's on spotify! Listening now


----------



## Blancrocher (Jul 6, 2013)

Kjetil Heggelund said:


> It's on spotify! Listening now


I really like it...already ordered a copy.


----------



## RocredRecords (Feb 13, 2019)

Partly contemporary partly Baroque.

To be found on all major streaming and download sites and in Studio Master format on shop.rocred.se



> Finally, we have Dubravko Palanović's Towards the Stars. Inspired by a starlit sky, the piece is generally dynamic rather than reflective (it does hold a slower middle section). The stark close of the first section cannot be missed; it is like putting on the brakes and skidding to a halt, leading to a slowly moving (almost rotating) central panel, of which the Acoustic Project String Ensemble negotiates the intertwining lines hypnotically. This appears to be Palanković's only available recorded work. With such obvious imagination, one hopes for more; the devotion of the ensemble in this performance cannot be faulted.


----------



## tortkis (Jul 13, 2013)

Dai Fujikura: Zawazawa








release date: July 5, 2019

_"Dai Fujikura's latest release on his Minabel label covers a wide range of instrumentation, from solo works for soprano, clarinet, violin and double bass to a Tuba concerto, an ensemble piece for horn and string quartet and three chorus works one of which is with a marimba."_
http://www.newfocusrecordings.com/catalogue/dai-fujikura-zawazawa/


----------



## Blancrocher (Jul 6, 2013)

Pierluigi Billone - Face (April 5, 2019)

https://www.amazon.com/Billone-Face...098350&s=music&sprefix=billone,aps,166&sr=1-1

Available on Spotify.


----------



## tortkis (Jul 13, 2013)

Horatiu Rădulescu: Works for Organ & for Cello (Mode)
Christoph Maria Moosmann (organ), Catherine Marie Tunnell (cello), Stanley Clark (trombone)








https://www.prestomusic.com/classical/products/8615714--horatiu-r-dulescu-works-for-organ-for-cello


----------



## tortkis (Jul 13, 2013)

THE LARK QUARTET - A FAREWELL CELEBRATION (BRIDGE)








https://bridgerecords.com/collections/catalog-all/products/9524
_"The Lark Quartet brings its stellar 34 year career to a close with this celebratory album. On it, the Lark Quartet offers premiere recordings of works by John Harbison, Kenji Bunch, Anna Weesner and Andrew Waggoner, all composed for this occasion."_

I am interested in Harbison's String Quartet No. 6.


----------



## Josquin13 (Nov 7, 2017)

I liked the Lydian String Quartet's recordings of John Harbison's String Quartets, especially nos. 1-4. So, I'll definitely be having a listen to the Lark SQ's new recording of no. 6 on Bridge. Thanks for the link. (By the way, the Lydian's annual prize to a contemporary composer is worth staying informed about--the last winner seems to have been in 2017: http://www.lydianquartet.com/#recordings-section.)

My most recent purchases of contemporary music have been several CDs of works by the Swedish composer, Anders Hillborg, who I consider to be one of the more imaginative composers today (& he composes well for an orchestra: https://www.youtube.com/watch?v=2K-_vIKRj4w):

2015: Anders Hillborg - Cold Heat, Beast Sampler, O Dessa Ögon, Sirens:

Cold Heat:



Beast Sampler: 



Sirens: http://5against4.com/2017/07/30/proms-2017-anders-hillborg-sirens-uk-premiere/





https://www.prestomusic.com/classical/products/8079916--anders-hillborg-sirens
https://www.amazon.com/Sirens-Ida-F...borg+sony&qid=1566006608&s=music&sr=1-1-fkmr1
https://bis.se/label/bis/anders-hillborg-sirens

2016: Anders Hillborg - Hymn of Echoes, & Primal Blues, on a CD entitled "Roots" (coupled with music by Hildegard von Bingen, etc.), performed by clarinetist Martin Fröst (who has recorded other Hillborg works, such as his 1998 Clarinet Concerto, "Peacock Tales"): 
Hymn of Echoes: 



Primal Blues: 




2019: Calder Quartet: Beethoven, Hillborg: Chamber Works. The single Hillborg work on this CD is entitled, "Kongsgaard Variations". It's a 14 minute work that has been sandwiched in between an early and late Beethoven SQ: 




http://www.hillborg.com/Recordings.aspx

In addition, I'm eagerly awaiting the CD release of Hillborg's new Violin Concerto no. 2, & "Sound Atlas", which were premiered in 2016 & 2018, respectively--the VC by violinist Lisa Batiashvili and conductor Sakari Oramo (an excellent conductor that is admirably devoted to contemporary music). Amazingly, the opening of the VC #2 sounds like a flock of geese passing overhead. I found it very imaginative:














Otherwise, another recent purchase has been Magnus Lindberg's "Tempus fugit" and Violin Concerto no. 2 at the end of 2018:





https://www.amazon.com/Lindberg-Tem...per+fugit&qid=1566007636&s=music&sr=1-1-fkmr0.

Of these two pieces, I found Tempus fugit to be the more interesting work. Lindberg's VC #2 is good, but I remain partial to his first Violin Concerto, which fascinated me, especially Lisa Batiashvili's recording with Oramo, but also violinist Pekka Kuusisto's:















I also recently purchased Simon Holt's "Tauromaquia" and "A Book of Colours", played by pianist Rolf Hind, which came out in 2012, but I'm only getting to it now: 



 along with a 2 CD set of Arvo Part's complete piano music, played by pianist Jeroen van Veen, which was released in 2014: 




I don't know if those CDs are recent enough for you? When you say "recent" how far back are you willing to consider?--as I don't always get around to things right away.


----------



## Blancrocher (Jul 6, 2013)

Saariaho - True Fire / Ciel D'hiver / Trans (2019)


----------



## Blancrocher (Jul 6, 2013)

Josquin13 said:


> I don't know if those CDs are recent enough for you? When you say "recent" how far back are you willing to consider?--as I don't always get around to things right away.


Yes, definitely--thanks for the long post. I'm just curious about what's out there.


----------



## xankl (Jul 6, 2018)

I stumbled across this in the classical new releases selection on Apple music and found it really interesting and enjoyable. I hope it fits here...


----------



## flamencosketches (Jan 4, 2019)

Is there a CD in the works for Kurtág's new opera, Fin de Partie? I'm really curious about this work, and I'm not up on all the new music sources.


----------



## tortkis (Jul 13, 2013)

Cold Blue
http://coldbluemusic.com/forthcoming/

Michael Byron: Bridges of Pearl and Dust (October 25, 2019)
_Bridges of Pearl and Dust is virtuosic music for four vibraphones. Polyrhythmic and contrapuntal throughout, it rings out with both inevitably and surprise as it moves through its series of lush, beautiful harmonic fields._

John Luther Adams: untouched (Spring 2020)
_"Now, in my second string quartet (untouched), the fingers of the players still have yet to touch the fingerboard. This music contains no normal stopped tones. All the sounds are produced either as natural harmonics or on open strings."_

Peter Garland: Three Dawns & Bush Radio Calling (Spring 2020)
_Two exuberant, beautiful solo piano pieces-the three-movement Three Dawns (1981-82), based on poems by Jean-Joseph Rabéarivelo, and the 10-movement Bush Radio Calling (1992), written for the music-theater work Just Them Walking, by New Zealand's avant-garde theater company Red Mole._

New Amsterdam Records

ASH - Ashley Bathgate
https://ashleybathgate.bandcamp.com/album/ash








Cello works composed for Bathgate by Andrew Norman, Christopher Cerrone, Timo Andres, Jacob Cooper, Ted Hearne and Robert Honstein.


----------



## apmapmapm (Feb 7, 2014)

I've just realized that Philip Thomas' 5-CD set of Feldman's piano output has been released. This ought to be a great addition to anyone's library.


----------



## Portamento (Dec 8, 2016)

apmapmapm said:


> I've just realized that Philip Thomas' 5-CD set of Feldman's piano output has been released. This ought to be a great addition to anyone's library.


I'm tempted to pull the trigger on it, but the miser in me says to wait for a critical consensus first.


----------

